# Troubleshooting ESOF



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

I am currently troubleshooting my ESOF that's inop, 05 250 5.4. I have good vacuum from the engine but no pulse coming from the solenoid when the truck starts or runs. I checked the cartridge fuse under the hood and the two 4x4 fuses in the interior panel, all check good. I ordered a new vacuum solenoid to eliminate that. That's the only thing I can think of. My hubs are good, tested and true for holding vacuum. Any other ideas I am missing?


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

you could bypass the switch with a hose coupler and hook the vacume line to the line to the hubs


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

I just put the new solenoid on, gotta wait for lunch to test it. When I disconnected the vacuum lines I heard a huge air sound, must have been the canister letting loose with it's vacuum.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

Still no workie!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what else to try other than if anyone knows what the voltage should be at the solenoid and what wire goes where.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Did you ck to see if you get vacuum out of the sol. now? ck to see if you have vacuum at the hubs? do you have a scan tool to ck for codes?


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

I am getting good vacuum out of the solenoid now but the hubs still aren't locking. I have a scan tool and no codes. I am taking it in to have our mechanic to put on new unitized hubs and auto locking hubs in a couple weeks. Probably be fixed for summer. ha ha


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm thinking that there's a leak in the line going down to the hubs. I just got a hand vacuum kit to try and troubleshoot it.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Check to see if there's any moisture in the lines that could be frozen and blocking the line.

I'm curious, what is the Part# of the solenoid you got? The one I have is 7C3Z-9H465-A


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

That's the same one I got. $47.49 from the dealer.


----------

